# How do I look?



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Well we finally got our fleece just in time. Thought you might like to see Wynny in her new outfit, must admit I think it looks gorgeous  she's quite proud of it too lol.

It's so easy to get on, I did buy the bigger size so we have to roll up the sleeves but its no problem. She comes home from our walks lovely and clean and dry. THOROUGHLY RECOMMEND


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww she looks adorable!! looks at though I am going to have to find a Canadian seller of these things!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

So cute! I love those jackets on them!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful Wynny


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwwww she looks so sweet Donna


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Aww she looks very cute!! xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> awww she looks adorable!! looks at though I am going to have to find a Canadian seller of these things!


Am sure we could arrange to send one to you if you want one.

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She looks gorgeous, love the colour!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

love the colour, looks very sumptuous


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice word, sumptuous 
Wynny looks good in that colour Donna


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely.

My girls are impatiently waiting their equafleece jumpers that will hopefully come in tomorrow.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl wynny is,she looks beautiful in her fleece xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks all cosy and snuggly and very cute


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She looks beautiful! What a perfect colour for her!

I agree, Amanda! We definitely need a local seller. I feel so bad for Scarlett when she has those snowballs stuck all over her!


----------

